# How can I stop being treated like a punching bag?



## Nation (Mar 1, 2020)

Everywhere I go I'm treated like a laughing stock, people laugh at me and I've been humiliated since I was a child.
Even my family has always been toxic, they yell at me for stupid reason just because they think they can get away with it. 

Also if I try to reply to them they put me back in my submissive position.
They also tell me things happened in the past to put me in a ridicoulus/bad position.

My coworker treat me like I'm their assistant and not someone on the same level, again everytime I tried to yell at them they'll continue to act like nobody happened.
I lift since 2009 and being buff hasn't helped.

Nobody is intimidated by me, nobody and this hurts me so much because they think they could tell me anything and get away with it.
I don't know why this happens and how to avoid it.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 1, 2020)

be better looking

people would take you seriously if you were taller and better looking


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 1, 2020)

How tall are you? And what would you rate your face?


----------



## Zdeweilx (Mar 1, 2020)

Nation said:


> Everywhere I go I'm treated like a laughing stock, people laugh at me and I've been humiliated since I was a child.
> Even my family has always been toxic, they yell at me for stupid reason just because they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Also if I try to reply to them they put me back in my submissive position.
> ...


Just from reading your post, I can tell that:
-You're less than 3 PSL
-You're shorter than average (below 5'10)
-You never had a girlfriend


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 1, 2020)

What is your height?


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 1, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> What is your height?





Zdeweilx said:


> -You're shorter than average (below 5'10)





diggbicc said:


> How tall are you?


It is what it is


----------



## rottingcorpse100 (Mar 1, 2020)

you know what to do











Eat at an asian restaurant called Gocho


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 1, 2020)

punch in face instead of talking back next time imo


----------



## rottingcorpse100 (Mar 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> punch in face instead of talking back next time imo



Start driving a BMW


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Testosterone would help


----------



## umzazi (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe U have a weak looking eye area and all, doesnt command respect


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 1, 2020)

Shit voice projection


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Mar 1, 2020)

Learn how to project your voice, stand up for yourself never take no shit from anyone, maybe get some tattoos, it seems like your face lacks masculinity, how tall are you?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 1, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Learn how to project your voice, stand up for yourself never take no shit from anyone, maybe get some tattoos, it seems like your face lacks masculinity, how tall are you?


all this is cope if he is average or below average height


----------



## paranakee (Mar 1, 2020)

I think it's really hard to follow people's advice like "be more confident", or "don't listen to them" when your entire life you've been surrounded by people who constantly put you down. It traps you in a way of thinking that is very very hard to get out of, especially when its the only way you've ever known. I think a good way of breaking that is by finding a new set of people to interact with (aka new job/school). Especially when circles of friends haven't formed there yet. New people will see you for how you act and think right now, and not for what you've been like in the past.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 1, 2020)

Change your environment and ditch all the people who disrespect you. Find a new place of work.


----------



## Nation (Mar 2, 2020)

umzazi said:


> Maybe U have a weak looking eye area and all, doesnt command respect


yes, I think that could be the.problem


autistic_tendencies said:


> Shit voice projection


yes this could be another problem


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 2, 2020)

you’re probably seen as the guy who is too eager to please/help. 

stop being such a yes man and start saying no, but don’t say no too much, because then you’ll be a hated cunt


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Mar 2, 2020)

Get LL to become 6'3 and gymcel.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nation said:


> Everywhere I go I'm treated like a laughing stock, people laugh at me and I've been humiliated since I was a child.
> Even my family has always been toxic, they yell at me for stupid reason just because they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Also if I try to reply to them they put me back in my submissive position.
> ...


How tall are you....btw you seem very low T....go check your testosterone levels


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 2, 2020)

Nation said:


> yes, I think that could be the.problem
> 
> yes this could be another problem


Height?
Weight?
Facial rating (?/10)?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 2, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> How tall are you? And what would you rate your face?





Halotestin said:


> Height?
> Weight?
> Facial rating (?/10)?


Asking the right questions.

One needs to assess.
* Are they laughing at you, because they don't feel respect for you (aka ugly looking)
* Are they laughing at you, because they see you as non-threathening (aka short/weak looks)
* Are some men laughing at you, to put you down or challange you, because they see you as a treath/competition (because you looks good, etc.).

Or, the final option.
They are actually not laughing at you. Or just a normal amount, like they do with all. But you are hallucinating that every laugh is a laugh at you (while it's about something totally else). Or you are overly sensitive, to this.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 2, 2020)

Start doing MMA

You will still be ugly and short but at least you won't be treated like a bitch anymore if you show that you can fuck someone up


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 2, 2020)

I can relate man


----------



## Moggy (Mar 7, 2020)

You have to punch back you stupid incel. Throw as many straight punches as you can before you inevitably get KO'd. Do this a couple times and you will not be picked on. Being picked on is a death sentence and solidifies you at the bottom of the social hierarchy.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2020)

Sorry to say but its probably due to your physical appearance. Normies are very self centered they dont give a fuck if they hurt your feeling for a nano second of dopamine rush.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nation said:


> Everywhere I go I'm treated like a laughing stock, people laugh at me and I've been humiliated since I was a child.
> Even my family has always been toxic, they yell at me for stupid reason just because they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Also if I try to reply to them they put me back in my submissive position.
> ...


Gymcel


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 8, 2020)

go train mma


----------



## Shodredux (Mar 8, 2020)

Just fight back , even if you get your ass kicked


----------



## thor (Mar 8, 2020)

Stand up for yourself and demand respect instead of having a passive aggressive victim mentality. Stop complaining and fuck shit up.


----------



## FuckNW (Mar 8, 2020)

join a martial arts (not TK, and karate). Muay thai. It will make you sooo much more confidence, and relaxed i promise you. There is something about martial arts, and the ability to fight that will make you more confident, even verbally. Worked for me. 

And another thing, get new friends. Its obvious the people in your life view you in a specific way, and its very hard to make them change their perception of you. Its called cognitive dissonance.


----------



## jake_okok (Mar 8, 2020)

read books gain knowledge
grow confidence through combat sports
laugh at them
and talk back
say no


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 8, 2020)

I can relate to this.
The reason I am laughed at is because I am ugly as fuck and I have a odd voice projection.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nation said:


> Everywhere I go I'm treated like a laughing stock, people laugh at me and I've been humiliated since I was a child.
> Even my family has always been toxic, they yell at me for stupid reason just because they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Also if I try to reply to them they put me back in my submissive position.
> ...


Smack the cunts


----------

